# Musik abspielen während das Programm läuft



## The-God (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Programm: Visual C++ 6.0 Autoren Edition (MFC)

Ich wollte für mein Quiz als Hintergrundmusik die Musik aus Wer Wird Millionär haben die hab ich auch schon als *.wav vorliegen nu gibts es mal wieder ein Problem wie schaffe ich es das die Wav Datei durchgehend während das Programm läuft abgespielt wird ? 

Ich habs schon mit diesem Code versucht den hab ich in die OnView geschriebe:
PlaySound("music.wav",NULL,SND_ASYNC && SND_LOOP);

und bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung:
error LNK2001: Nichtaufgeloestes externes Symbol __imp__PlaySoundA@12

Ich hatte das auf einem Win2000 Rechner probiert da ging es auch aber hier auf XP funktioniert das irgendwie nicht falls jemand weiß was der Fehler ist oder Tutorial kennt die zeigen wie man Musik richtig in das Programm einbindet wäre ich dankbar 

Gruß


----------



## Kachelator (29. Februar 2004)

Du hast einen Linkerfehler. Hast du die Library Winmm.lib dazugelinkt?

Ich wundere mich, dass es wohl schon mal geklappt hat und jetzt nicht mehr. Hast du das Projekt nochmal von vorne begonnen?


----------



## The-God (29. Februar 2004)

Ne jetzt wo du es sagst ich glaube ein Kollege hat sie gelöscht... wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen ? Ne ich arbeite immer noch am alten 

Gruß


----------



## Kachelator (29. Februar 2004)

> ich glaube ein Kollege hat sie gelöscht


  Oh. Ich würde das Visual Studio neu installieren. Wer weiss, was er sonst noch gelöscht hat.


----------



## The-God (29. Februar 2004)

Ne das hat ja nix mit meinem Rechner zu tun. Wir haben das inner Schule gelöscht bzw. Er. Er hatte aus dem Arbeitsbereich gelöscht also innerhalb des Programms nicht irgendeine Datei aus dem Microsoft Ordner 

Gruß


----------



## Kachelator (29. Februar 2004)

Ach so. Mach im Arbeitsbereich-Treeview einen Rechtsklick  und wähle "Datei dem Projekt hinzufügen". Dann suchst du die Lib und öffnest sie. Dadurch wird sie dem Projekt wieder zugefügt. Muss man übrigens aus der Dateiansicht machen.

Oder füge in einer beliebigen CPP-Datei Folgendes ein, vorzugsweise in derjenigen, die main() enthält:

```
#pragma comment( lib, "winmm.lib" )
```
Das hat die gleiche Wirkung, und die Lib wird dazugelinkt, sofern deine Pfade richtig eingestellt sind.


----------



## The-God (29. Februar 2004)

Genial !  Es hat geklappt ich danke dir Kachelator  Wenn du mir jetzt noch mit dem Textout helfen könntest wäre es genial  Kann man dich nciht mal über ICQ sprechen ?

Gruß


----------



## Kachelator (29. Februar 2004)

> Kann man dich nciht mal über ICQ sprechen ?


  Im Moment nicht.


----------



## fcbomb (24. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von The-God _
> *Hi,
> 
> Programm: Visual C++ 6.0 Autoren Edition (MFC)
> ...


----------



## Kachelator (24. Mai 2004)

> : nospam :


  Sicher?


----------

